# Apollo made me proud!



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Apollo made me so proud! When Apollo was younger, he had gotten sick, and therefore as a pup he didn't get socialized enough with people because he was so sick. Well, he's better now, but his lack of socialization has shone through because when he sees people he gets so excited and wants the people to pet him so bad. 

So Apollo came back from his walk just now, and I was so proud! Apollo was socialized with four different men today. He pulled just a little, but he did great! We've been socializing him with whomever he meets on his walks, with kids, or other people on the street. We're playing the catch up game, but he's doing great!


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!! That's great. Keep up the god work.


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

ah that is wonderful. I have a totally unsocialized girl, who after months of close contact and attention hasn't come out of her shell. She simply does not enjoy any touching. 

The only place I would now take her is for necessary visits to the vet. I think it would be more than torture for her if I were to take her into public.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That's great! I bet having Zeus is a big help too!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThat's great! I bet having Zeus is a big help too!


Yep! They love each other dearly.


----------

